

Startups That Came Back From The Dead - gongfudoi
http://mashable.com/2008/04/06/startups-rose-back-from-dead/

======
SwellJoe
I'm not sure one can possibly say that a site that's only been around for a
few months (like FriendFeed) ever experienced "death". I'm sure Paul would be
surprised to hear it.

And, many of the ones that I might agree look a little moribund (like Mahalo,
perhaps) also haven't really proven that they have a real life ahead of them.

It's just too early to say much about most of these startups, and I'm not sure
there's a lot to learn from trying to analyze snippets of Alexa data to
indicate their life/death status.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I agree. "Death" is not the right word; maybe "miscarriage" describes things
better.

